# reverse grip bench



## DADAWG (Jan 8, 2013)

reverse grip bench

reverse grip bench takes a lot of the chest out of benching but really cooks the triceps and front delts . imo its is one of the best mass builders for both those muscles if for no other reason it hits them from a different angle than conventionla presses but still allows useing serious weight unlike most specialty excercises .

first off safety first , start with just the bar and learn the groove and always get a handoff because unracking the weight can be tough on the shoulders and wrist . the groove is much lower than conventional bench and the bar should come middle to upper belly , and keep those elbows tucked in hard to the ribs , unlike most tricep excercises you dont want a narrow grip because this limits your ability to keep the elbows tucked . hand position is tricky , there is a natural groove that runs from the base of the index finger to the middle of the base of the palm where the hand joins the wrist , this will put your index knuckle pointing down the bar towards the plates .


----------



## Times Roman (Jan 8, 2013)

yes.  Safety.  I watched a video where a guy was employing the same technique, lost his grip, spotters were not quick enough, and the bar went crashing into his chest.  Spotters got if off quick.  He seemed to shake it off.  But we were informed that later on, the bloke went to the hospital and apparently passed away.


----------



## DADAWG (Jan 8, 2013)

Times Roman said:


> yes.  Safety.  I watched a video where a guy was employing the same technique, lost his grip, spotters were not quick enough, and the bar went crashing into his chest.  Spotters got if off quick.  He seemed to shake it off.  But we were informed that later on, the bloke went to the hospital and apparently passed away.



ive never dumped one . most people use the wrong grip IMO.


----------



## Georgia (Jan 8, 2013)

I read somewhere (can't recall at the moment) that reverse grip benches actually are great for building that "tough-to-build" inside chest.

Thickens up the inner wall of the chest in the middle of your body? Do not know how much truth is behind that...research hasn't really been done on this exercise I doubt


----------



## DADAWG (Jan 8, 2013)

Georgia said:


> I read somewhere (can't recall at the moment) that reverse grip benches actually are great for building that "tough-to-build" inside chest.
> 
> Thickens up the inner wall of the chest in the middle of your body? Do not know how much truth is behind that...research hasn't really been done on this exercise I doubt



to be honest i switched over for a while when my shoulders hurt BAD when i benched conventional and in no time i noticed my triceps and delts blow up big time , my chest developed some as well. i think this can be a great option for most people to add to their arsenal PLUS its always fun to throw in new stuff to keep thinks from getting boring.


----------



## Georgia (Jan 8, 2013)

DADAWG said:


> to be honest i switched over for a while when my shoulders hurt BAD when i benched conventional and in no time i noticed my triceps and delts blow up big time , my chest developed some as well. i think this can be a great option for most people to add to their arsenal PLUS its always fun to throw in new stuff to keep thinks from getting boring.



Very true Dadawg. I find a new love for the gym every month it seems when I just throw different exercises in. Keep that muscle confusion going every couple of weeks.

Off-topic: I notice over Christmas/New Year's break after 1 1/2 weeks out of the gym I came back and I was a lot stronger on my exercises. Good to rest? Yeah maybe too off-topic....DISREGARD


----------



## Times Roman (Jan 8, 2013)

Georgia said:


> Very true Dadawg. I find a new love for the gym every month it seems when I just throw different exercises in. Keep that muscle confusion going every couple of weeks.
> 
> Off-topic: I notice over Christmas/New Year's break after 1 1/2 weeks out of the gym I came back and I was a lot stronger on my exercises. Good to rest? Yeah maybe too off-topic....DISREGARD



it's called "deloading" and helps reboot your gains and useful for breaking through plateaus.  There are many interesting and helpful programs, such as RR's slingshot method, that goes into all the particulars.


----------

